# Naruto five-word story



## winter7 (Aug 1, 2006)

You must type five words per message to form a giant story. No matter how stupid it is you must continue on.
Have Fun! 
Even if this thread does not lates long its worth a try and please lay off the bad comments please it just annoying when some one trys to tell you your thread sucks or is pointless and sadly fail thank you.
One more thing you can only start a new story every 5 pages.
So here it goes:

One day Naruto was


----------



## Lockhead (Aug 1, 2006)

eating ramen in the restaurant


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 1, 2006)

Naruto is visited by Kakashi.


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

then Hinata walked up and


----------



## winter7 (Aug 1, 2006)

tryed to tell Naruto that


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

she loved him, but she


----------



## Evil_ciller (Aug 1, 2006)

steals his ramen and jump


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

ramen and wants to make


----------



## JiraiyasTesticles (Aug 1, 2006)

His babies, not only that


----------



## Evil_ciller (Aug 1, 2006)

she also kick Kakashi in


----------



## JiraiyasTesticles (Aug 1, 2006)

His baby making love parts


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

but Sasuke comes and tries


----------



## JiraiyasTesticles (Aug 1, 2006)

To take the blow instead


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

but, he tries to kill


----------



## JiraiyasTesticles (Aug 1, 2006)

Hinata, amazingly she dodged his


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 1, 2006)

kick and decked him in


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

balls and he fell over


----------



## Evil_ciller (Aug 1, 2006)

and grabs a chainsaw and


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

slipped in ramen and cut


----------



## Omens (Aug 1, 2006)

pulled out a small animal


----------



## Evil_ciller (Aug 1, 2006)

and the animal did say


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

that was a present from


----------



## Evil_ciller (Aug 1, 2006)

the evil overlord, and that


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 1, 2006)

ate the chicken ramen cup


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

then bit into the ramen


----------



## Evil_ciller (Aug 1, 2006)

and then the ramen did


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 1, 2006)

come to life and attacked


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

NAruto and siad to stop


----------



## Omens (Aug 1, 2006)

then naruto ate its family


----------



## Evil_ciller (Aug 1, 2006)

and did eat the hole


----------



## SoulCrusader (Aug 1, 2006)

and then had bad diarea


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 1, 2006)

and died of bowel disorders


----------



## Omens (Aug 1, 2006)

He then came back alive


----------



## 1000YearsOfPain! (Aug 1, 2006)

and had sex with Hinata


----------



## Omens (Aug 1, 2006)

And named their daughter Bert


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 1, 2006)

whom was a horny devil


----------



## $!@de (Aug 1, 2006)

That liked cereal and also


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 1, 2006)

smoked weed with a rabbit


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

Then they had a wedding


----------



## EDhg (Aug 1, 2006)

which was rained on by


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 1, 2006)

Sasuke's, Orichimaru's and Kabuto's pis


----------



## Omens (Aug 1, 2006)

Which actually was fruit punch


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

which got everyone pissed and


----------



## Mello (Aug 1, 2006)

and threw sharp objects at


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

like crazy maniac's with no


----------



## Omens (Aug 1, 2006)

reason. Then they ate babies


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 1, 2006)

That were the uchiha clan


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

into really tiny packages with


----------



## sakarah007 (Aug 1, 2006)

mustard and ketchup for flavoring.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 1, 2006)

Then Orochimaru comes in Screaming


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 1, 2006)

how Michale Jackson's his hero


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

and trips over Michael Jackson


----------



## sakarah007 (Aug 1, 2006)

and requests the little boys


----------



## Omens (Aug 1, 2006)

but instead gets gary coleman


----------



## Moonlightshine (Aug 1, 2006)

then he does the moonwalk


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

all the way back to


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 1, 2006)

Akatsuki's lair and they say


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Aug 1, 2006)

"You've been a bad boy."


----------



## sakarah007 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gary is so confused that


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

he slaps Orochimaru and breaks


----------



## Moonlightshine (Aug 1, 2006)

a teardrop in Oros face..


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

Every Akatsuki member laughed at


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 1, 2006)

Oro's wierd bow and face


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2006)

and dress him up in...


----------



## Hibino (Aug 1, 2006)

gimp suit and then he...


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 1, 2006)

vigorously, viciously masturbated to a


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

odd picture of his hero


----------



## Hibino (Aug 1, 2006)

Michael Jackson he came on...


----------



## Jaga (Aug 1, 2006)

a naruto doll. believe it!


----------



## Hibino (Aug 1, 2006)

The End
lol


----------



## Nihongofreak (Aug 1, 2006)

but not really, because suddenly...


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

Michael Jackson flew in the


----------



## Omens (Aug 1, 2006)

Spongey, sticky, sweaty, loose, wide..


----------



## Lonewulf (Aug 1, 2006)

crumb cake from the store.


----------



## Hibino (Aug 1, 2006)

he put the cake inside.....


----------



## Laces Out Dan (Aug 1, 2006)

pocket and saves it for


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

tomorrow's dinner with Sasuke at


----------



## iriseyes (Aug 1, 2006)

the Neverland Zoo and Park


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 1, 2006)

Where they would ambush Kiba


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Aug 1, 2006)

and try to take his


----------



## Mr. Samsa (Aug 1, 2006)

his funny shaped cellphone


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

and call Ino and Sakura


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Aug 1, 2006)

to tell them to join


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

them in a fiery hot


----------



## Hibino (Aug 1, 2006)

afterparty at the lair and


----------



## Nihongofreak (Aug 1, 2006)

dangle babies over a balcony


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

and swing them around until


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Aug 1, 2006)

their heads pop completly off.


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

After that, They will start


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 1, 2006)

attacking Hinata with blunt objects


----------



## Tuan (Aug 1, 2006)

than hinata ran far away


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 1, 2006)

until falling off a cliff


----------



## Caile (Aug 1, 2006)

To the rough rocks below


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 2, 2006)

Luckily she landed on Konohamaru


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

and accidently killed him with


----------



## Hagen (Aug 2, 2006)

her huge biig booty and..


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

then she ran towards the


----------



## Monna (Aug 2, 2006)

Door. It's my 600th post!


----------



## Hagen (Aug 2, 2006)

of Kurenais house and she..


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

came out and saw Hinata


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 2, 2006)

then pulled out a sword


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

and yelled at her before


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 2, 2006)

Naruto was able to get


----------



## garrarules1991 (Aug 2, 2006)

a slap from ten-ten then


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

that left a big red

ROFL, Hinata to Ten-Ten


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 2, 2006)

spartan on his cheek and


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Aug 2, 2006)

knocked him across the room


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 2, 2006)

into a miror and through


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 2, 2006)

Kakashi's fat, black time portal


----------



## Evil_ciller (Aug 2, 2006)

and then all hell did


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Turn into a giant antelope


----------



## winter7 (Aug 2, 2006)

*This is the story so far :*One day Naruto was eating ramen in the restaurant Naruto is visited by Kakashi. then Hinata walked up and tryed to tell Naruto that she loved him, but she steals his ramen and jump ramen and wants to make His babies, not only that she also kick Kakashi in His baby making love parts but Sasuke comes and tries To take the blow instead but, he tries to kill Hinata, amazingly she dodged his kick and decked him in 
balls and he fell over and grabs a chainsaw and slipped in ramen and cut pulled out a small animal and the animal did say that was a present from the evil overlord, and that ate the chicken ramen cup then bit into the ramen and then the ramen did
come to life and attacked NAruto and siad to stop then naruto ate its family and did eat the hole and then had bad diarea and died of bowel disorders He then came back alive and had sex with Hinata And named their daughter Bert whom was a horny devil That liked cereal and also smoked weed with a rabbit Then they had a wedding
which was rained on by Sasuke's, Orichimaru's and Kabuto's pis Which actually was fruit punch which got everyone pissed and and threw sharp objects at like crazy maniac's with no reason. Then they ate babies That were the uchiha clan into really tiny packages with mustard and ketchup for flavoring. Then Orochimaru comes in Screaming how Michale Jackson's his hero and trips over Michael Jackson  and requests the little boys but instead gets gary coleman then he does the moonwalk
all the way back to Akatsuki's lair and they say "You've been a bad boy." Gary is so confused that he slaps Orochimaru and breaks a teardrop in Oros face.. Every Akatsuki member laughed at Oro's wierd bow and face and dress him up in...
gimp suit and then he... vigorously, viciously masturbated to a odd picture of his hero
Michael Jackson he came on... a naruto doll. believe it! The End but not really, because suddenly... Michael Jackson flew in the Spongey, sticky, sweaty, loose, wide.. crumb cake from the store. he put the cake inside..... pocket and saves it for tomorrow's dinner with Sasuke at the Neverland Zoo and Park Where they would ambush Kiba and try to take his his funny shaped cellphone and call Ino and Sakura to tell them to join them in a fiery hot afterparty at the lair and dangle babies over a balcony and swing them around until their heads pop completly off. After that, They will start attacking Hinata with blunt objects than hinata ran far away until falling off a cliff To the rough rocks below Luckily she landed on Konohamaru  and accidently killed him with her huge biig booty and then she ran towards the Door. It's my 600th post! of Kurenais house and she.. came out and saw Hinata then pulled out a sword and yelled at her before 
Naruto was able to get a slap from ten-ten then that left a big red ROFL, Hinata to Ten-Ten  spartan on his cheek and knocked him across the room into a miror and through
Kakashi's fat, black time portal and then all hell did Turn into a giant antelope 
*Now from this point you can chose to finish the story by writing five words and saything the end or care on ok thanks!*


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 2, 2006)

which burst everyone into flames.

The End.


----------



## winter7 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Now you can start a new story if you want to.*


----------



## Lunchin15 (Aug 2, 2006)

winter7 said:
			
		

> *Now you can start a new story if you want to.*


HAHA!


----------



## winter7 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lunchin15 said:
			
		

> HAHA!


HAHAHAHA! I think I am going to burst a gut HAHAHA!!!LOL!!!


----------



## 1000YearsOfPain! (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, new story.

Hinata and Naruto finally kissed...


----------



## Omens (Aug 2, 2006)

So did jiraiya and sakura

(lol)


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

But, It was all before


----------



## 1000YearsOfPain! (Aug 2, 2006)

AAACK!!!  lol. umm anyway...

When Tsunade came along and


----------



## Omens (Aug 2, 2006)

Caught Jiraiya stealthly gathering information


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

near the hot springs where


----------



## winter7 (Aug 2, 2006)

Kakashi was aslo gathering information


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

Because Kakashi also was writing


----------



## Hibino (Aug 2, 2006)

a dirty, nasty, smexxy and raunchy....


----------



## Caile (Aug 2, 2006)

novel that would beat Jiraiya's


----------



## Omens (Aug 2, 2006)

about women who are, large,


----------



## Hissatsu (Aug 2, 2006)

Breasted Skanks who search for


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Aug 2, 2006)

the holy dildo for which


----------



## Lord Sesshomaru (Aug 2, 2006)

he wanted eat miso ramen


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 2, 2006)

because he was a horny...


----------



## Lord Sesshomaru (Aug 2, 2006)

young, stupid, and strange shinobi


----------



## ~Flippy (Aug 2, 2006)

Sasuke-left-for-this-reason:


----------



## slugdude (Aug 2, 2006)

Unfortunately for Kakashi, his book...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 3, 2006)

was an autobiography by Tobi


----------



## CagedBird (Aug 3, 2006)

containing tips for hypnosis and...


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Aug 3, 2006)

revealing that he really is...


----------



## Omens (Aug 3, 2006)

a giant cat named gus


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 3, 2006)

So he went down to


----------



## DuDisNow (Aug 3, 2006)

the basement of lost dreams


----------



## Hibino (Aug 3, 2006)

where he transformed Tobi into..


----------



## Squire of Fate (Aug 3, 2006)

a big fugly black jinchuuriki


----------



## Hibino (Aug 3, 2006)

with ten tails and Kakashi..


----------



## movingincircles (Aug 3, 2006)

decides to immediately stop the


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 3, 2006)

jinchuriki from licking inside of


----------



## az0r (Aug 3, 2006)

narutos big hairy stomache then...


----------



## Shogun (Aug 3, 2006)

a black ninja got beats


----------



## ~Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

but he dont got mead


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 3, 2006)

Because he had a pink


----------



## winter7 (Aug 3, 2006)

fluffy, ugly bunny rabbit with


----------



## 1000YearsOfPain! (Aug 3, 2006)

ears that were yellow and...


*Btw does anyone else see all Usernames backwards? Like, on my screen right now, my username is !niaPfOsraeY0001 and winter7's is 7retniw and so on. Is this just my comp freaking out or does everyone see this??


----------



## Caile (Aug 3, 2006)

a tail that was lit


----------



## slugdude (Aug 3, 2006)

And whose nails were bananas


----------



## Lee-ish-cool (Aug 3, 2006)

which then blew up because


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 3, 2006)

it was really a Deidaras


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2006)

clay creature thing that wanted


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 4, 2006)

to play checkers with a


----------



## Caile (Aug 4, 2006)

Bijuu that had wierd characteristics.


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

But, he only played with


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 5, 2006)

the Death God´s whore TBH


----------



## LenKun (Aug 5, 2006)

but playing with the deathgod


----------



## Shogun (Aug 5, 2006)

shoots a black guy in


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 5, 2006)

his most important part, then


----------



## azztro (Aug 5, 2006)

all hell break lose with


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

riders of the apoloclypse ( T__T)when


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 5, 2006)

suddenly Tobi decides to take


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 5, 2006)

Tsunade as his first wife


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 5, 2006)

but she punches him in


----------



## Caile (Aug 5, 2006)

the face with her uber


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

Big breasts, but he bounces


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 5, 2006)

and cries like a baby


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 5, 2006)

he calls Deidara for help


----------



## Volken (Aug 5, 2006)

Who ignores Tobi and explodes


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 5, 2006)

And Tobi went to Sakura


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 5, 2006)

Tobi tries to run away


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 5, 2006)

but slams into the AL


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 5, 2006)

and then crazy Lee arrives


----------



## itachi92 (Aug 5, 2006)

and badly beats up Tobi


----------



## mustang (Aug 5, 2006)

and use dynamic entry to


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 5, 2006)

beat Sakura too but then


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 5, 2006)

Sasuke enters carrying a squirell


----------



## mustang (Aug 5, 2006)

but then Orochimaru appears and


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 5, 2006)

tried to grab 'his' sasuke


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 6, 2006)

but Sasuke then suddenly shouted:


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey! I am a gay!


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 6, 2006)

and Orochimaru replied "you're hot"


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 6, 2006)

Kabuto said: ' No, he's not!'


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 6, 2006)

Then kabuto grabs a kunai


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 6, 2006)

and tried to kill Sasuke


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 6, 2006)

and everybody yells and then..


----------



## azztro (Aug 6, 2006)

kabuto took off his shirt


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 6, 2006)

and show off his boobs


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2006)

whilst pounding a black man


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 6, 2006)

and then he kissed orochimaru


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 6, 2006)

.and Sasuke get mad and..


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 6, 2006)

shouted "baka, orochimaru's still mine"


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 6, 2006)

and his Magenkyo suddenly awakes...


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 6, 2006)

beat the crap out of...


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 6, 2006)

kabuto with the tsukuyomi and...


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 6, 2006)

grabs orochimaru but orochimaru is...


----------



## azztro (Aug 6, 2006)

still being pounded by the


----------



## C?k (Aug 6, 2006)

BI's seeing eye dog when


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 6, 2006)

Yealous Shizune?s pig -  Tonton arrves


----------



## azztro (Aug 6, 2006)

with pazuzu and gamagutchi but


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 6, 2006)

she's blind and couldn't see


----------



## azztro (Aug 6, 2006)

how hot tonton is, then


----------



## C?k (Aug 6, 2006)

she BBQ'd his ass but ..


----------



## Tsukiko no Yuki (Aug 6, 2006)

then Chouji appeared and wanted


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2006)

to sex the black guy


----------



## Tsukiko no Yuki (Aug 6, 2006)

but unfortunately Sasuke decided to


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 6, 2006)

change his sex for good


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 6, 2006)

and proceeded on kissing chouji


----------



## shadow__nin (Aug 6, 2006)

and then ate his last


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

the canteen and found shikamaru


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 7, 2006)

but to hell with the


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 7, 2006)

story...let's talk about Neji


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

Neji was training with Lee


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 7, 2006)

and accidentally killed him while


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 7, 2006)

eating with a cow, but


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

Hinata came and gave Neji


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 7, 2006)

a wedgie, but then a


----------



## slugdude (Aug 7, 2006)

ice cream man came and


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 7, 2006)

neji starts to salivate


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 7, 2006)

all over sasuke, and then


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

kiba threw a kunai on


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 7, 2006)

nejis ass and akamaru then..


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

Hagen said:
			
		

> nejis ass and akamaru then..



Naruto came carrying a bag


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 7, 2006)

in which was Maito Gai


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

placed some eggs inside and


----------



## Tsukiko no Yuki (Aug 7, 2006)

said: "Youthful ninjas, now we


----------



## rizahatake (Aug 7, 2006)

pray and eat the eggs." Then


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 7, 2006)

they will run 5000000 laps


----------



## slugdude (Aug 7, 2006)

And everyone was super pissed...


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

They'd had too much sake...


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

So during the laps they


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

all threw up a lot


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2006)

and had a big orgy


----------



## Taijutsu Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

of soda pop and candy


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

Gai brought chips and dip.


----------



## hao_asakura (Aug 7, 2006)

and naruto brought a scarf


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

Which he used to Choke


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sasuke to death, then Orochimaru


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

Rode by on his pimped


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

out Kabuto horse and waved


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 7, 2006)

but stopped when Sakura appeared


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

so he could mock her


----------



## kakashi #1 (Aug 7, 2006)

and grab and squzee her


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

huge forehead until she cried


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 7, 2006)

bewbies but then Itachi appeared


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

Tabloid said:
			
		

> bewbies but then Itachi appeared




 and b*tch slapped Orochimaru for


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

messin wit' his ho


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 7, 2006)

and not giving him his


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

cut o' the take, then


----------



## Lonewulf (Aug 7, 2006)

> and not giving him his


share of the laundry.he


----------



## Half Empty (Aug 7, 2006)

said monkey are cool man


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

so gimme a monkey Orochimaru!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 7, 2006)

And Then Oro viciously replied


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

bite me you blind dick!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2006)

then the black man entered


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

and Itachi used his sharingan


----------



## kakashi #1 (Aug 7, 2006)

to look at his pini


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2006)

and then kill him. What


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

tenten wouldnt eat cause she


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

was on a diet and


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

gave her food to neji


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

who killed her and ate


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

gai stepped in and said


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 7, 2006)

"you fail at life lol"


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

neji was so disappointed that


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

then Itachi ate his liver


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

itachi: i'm not here to


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

eat livers, but i was


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

having date with kisame and


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

we got hungry, so I


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

was about undress kisame, suddenly


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

my little brother turned up


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 7, 2006)

And told me to say


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

'you lack hatred, you asshat'


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 7, 2006)

Sasuke fighting back tears yells


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

gai kicks itashi's ass and


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

then Kisame kicks Gai's ass


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

gai opens sixth gate when...


----------



## slugdude (Aug 7, 2006)

A turkey runs across and


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

Kisame cuts Gai in half


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

neji takes turkey and runs


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

away for turkey smex, then


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

itachi runs after neji so


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

he can make him share


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

the turkey goodness with him.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

but neji doesnt want to


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Aug 7, 2006)

*.........*

he blows himself up with......


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 7, 2006)

a big ass gernade launcher


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

that he had to borrow


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

from Deidara before he got


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

his tickets to fly to


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

akatsuki's hideout to see AL


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

to see if he was


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

really Konohamaru like itachi said


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 7, 2006)

and Neji kills the ninjas


----------



## slugdude (Aug 7, 2006)

With the legendary emu nunchucks


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

then he died, Zetsu wanted


----------



## Barinax (Aug 7, 2006)

sake and Gaara happily shared.


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

because Gaara loves grilled shark


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 7, 2006)

fins lighted salted with butter.


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

After finishing his meal he


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

hunted down and cooked Kisame


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

because Kisame could feed millions


----------



## Demon Hidden In The Mist (Aug 7, 2006)

but Kisame's sharks ate Garra's


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

sand so Gaara got pissed


----------



## Lonewulf (Aug 7, 2006)

he teebagged Gai, and he


----------



## Demon Hidden In The Mist (Aug 7, 2006)

challenged him to a dance-off


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

LoneWulf said:
			
		

> he teebagged Gai, and he




 flew towards Konoha on his


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

electric lawnmower, then he took


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 7, 2006)

his chicken beak he received


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

from Temari when he and


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

Kankuro took a trip to the


----------



## Barinax (Aug 7, 2006)

racetrack, won money, showed Kiba


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

that his dog lost the


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 7, 2006)

will to live and died


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 7, 2006)

Chouji won the race instead


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

and Lee put some spices


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Aug 7, 2006)

Into a stew with akamaru


----------



## slugdude (Aug 7, 2006)

And steamed moose as ingrediants


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

Then Naruto ate it and


----------



## slugdude (Aug 7, 2006)

Became a moose himself and


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

rammed Sasuke into a tree


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

then Sakura and Ino jumped


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 7, 2006)

onto a rock that rolled


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

heading to the Sand village


----------



## Lee's Suiken (Aug 7, 2006)

crushing everything in its path.


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

but then they saw Gaara


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

and he used his sand


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

and made a wall so


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 7, 2006)

he could stop the rock


----------



## Caile (Aug 7, 2006)

from smashing into his village.


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 8, 2006)

Then Sakura kissed Gaara and


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

tried to please him so


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 8, 2006)

Chuck Norris cracked her Skull


----------



## Jannoy (Aug 8, 2006)

Because Chuck was _very_ jealous.


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 8, 2006)

and Ino doesn't like Chuck


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 8, 2006)

which please Gaara so much that


----------



## Taijutsu Phoenix (Aug 8, 2006)

He rolled on the floor


----------



## rizahatake (Aug 8, 2006)

and roll down the stairs


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 8, 2006)

and ate a chicken that


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 8, 2006)

almost choked him to death


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 8, 2006)

while shoving pie between a


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 8, 2006)

mouse and a cat that


----------



## hao_asakura (Aug 8, 2006)

looks like tom and jerry


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 8, 2006)

who fought, but Tom won


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 8, 2006)

and itachi with katon jutsu


----------



## Coconut (Aug 8, 2006)

but cried after because he


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

had no more money for


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

a new cool looking sunglasses


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

so instead he whored himself


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

but no one wanted him


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

except Orochimaru who took him


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

or, at least tried to


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

but then he saw Kabuto!


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Who was kissing with Kisame!


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

so Orochimaru wanted to get


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Itachi and trow him straight


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

but instead he found that


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Itachi was a beautiful (?) girl


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

who had huge round bouncy


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

(you pervert! I'm only 17!)

balls to play basketball with


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

MsBeatiful said:
			
		

> (you pervert! I'm only 17!)
> 
> balls to play basketball with



(WHAT DID YOU THINK I WAS TALKING ABOUT?! I'M SEVENTEEN FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS TOO!)

Which Orochimaru dribbled all over


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

and tried to run away

(You always make me laught)


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

MsBeatiful said:
			
		

> and tried to run away
> 
> (You always make me laught)



but tripped on his trousersnake

(Awww shucks! Thank you!)


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

and we can see naked

(you are welcome)


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

now, his pale form lying


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

while all girls are crying


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

but Kakashi covered his nasty


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

face and left him laying


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

unconcious in the dirt while


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

he tried to find his


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

scroll to summon his pack


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

so poor dogs are waiting


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

while neji eyed naked Orochimaru...


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

and take him home for


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

hot bloodline limit smexing


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

with Hanabi of course because


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

he's the king of smex


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Unfortunately very angry Hiashi arrives


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

to put a stop to


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

the strange game. But who...


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

would have thought Naruto would


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

came with his boyfriend to


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 8, 2006)

kill him for hurting his....


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

ears screaming: "I will be...


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

the greatest gay ever DATTEBAYO!


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Everyone started to run away.


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

to avoid his ass laser


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Even Tonton tried to fly


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

but Naruto turned him into


----------



## Shogun (Aug 8, 2006)

a big smelly black man


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

(I think Tonton is a female)

but he wanted into Ramen


----------



## hao_asakura (Aug 8, 2006)

so he called gamabunta to


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

clean up this wet mess


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

TONTON is a FEMALE. I'm sure. I checked it! I'm so proud of myself!

help but he crushed her


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

with his huge great sword


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

and then he ate her


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

with some fava beans and


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

gave Naruto fifty dollars for


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 8, 2006)

a new tricycle to ride


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

but Naruto lost it all


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

with his girlfriend Hinata and


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

they decieded to steal it


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 8, 2006)

and start a rock band


----------



## rizahatake (Aug 8, 2006)

back form Sasuke and Oro


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

who was still laying on


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

and Hinata as the guitarist


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

trycicles stealer, and she can


----------



## Yoofie (Aug 8, 2006)

do the electric slide and


----------



## beads (Aug 8, 2006)

dance the night away and


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

kill Kisame for eat fish


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

but Kisame was too strong so


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

they killed Tonton for eat ham


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

but Shizune and Tsunade guarded


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

the ham for themselves, and


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

ate it with a little


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

guilt since it was Shizune's


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

mother's pig and she was


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

eating eat with cheese and


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

so she stopped eating and


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

ate Tsunade instead, then Orochimaru


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

entered and fucked Shizune


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

^ That's only 4 words .. Please keep it alittle approrpiate 



			
				99wattr89 said:
			
		

> ate Tsunade instead, then Orochimaru



saw Jiraiya working on his


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

and Jiraiya fucked Shizune too


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

then Orochimaru f***ed him too.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

while Shizune was shouting of pleasure


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

Tsunade got up and slapped


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

her for eating her legs


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

then she kissed Shizune with tongue and


----------



## UzumakiYondaime (Aug 8, 2006)

^ thats 7 words

anyway... 

on topic: ran away crying to naruto


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

because Naruto was the only


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

one who liked her enough


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

to comfort her in this


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

dificult time when the Sannin


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

are all naked in the


----------



## Caile (Aug 8, 2006)

Hokage's office where Tsunade worked.


----------



## HinataSakura (Aug 8, 2006)

when two ANBU members came


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

all over them all, them


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

Shikamaru and Hinata, kissing themselves


----------



## Taijutsu Phoenix (Aug 8, 2006)

Into a comatose of passion.


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

then Gaara killed Sasuke with


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

burying him in a sand castle


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

so he couldn't breathe then


----------



## slugdude (Aug 8, 2006)

An oversized flaming cake came


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

and sat on his face


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

Chouji came and ate Sasuke...


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

and the cake too, then


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

Kankurou arrived with his Barbie


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

and they made sweet love


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

while Ino was crying because


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

no-one loved her, the pig.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 8, 2006)

So a black man entered


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

and started to fuck Ino


----------



## Shogun (Aug 8, 2006)

in the back of a


----------



## HinataSakura (Aug 8, 2006)

to challenge Tsunade for hokage


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Aug 8, 2006)

but instead Tsunade dropped her


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

then Ino wanted sex with Sakura


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

but sakura killed her instead.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 8, 2006)

and ate her brains with


----------



## El Torero (Aug 8, 2006)

an orange juice. Then, Shino


----------



## Shogun (Aug 8, 2006)

drowned a black man in


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

Obsession. The new fragrance by


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 8, 2006)

salt and stole his shiny


----------



## little nin (Aug 8, 2006)

penny, then went to go


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

home, but tripped on Orochimaru


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 8, 2006)

who was lying in front of


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

of a big, ugly looking


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

the ground while tenten danced


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

for joy, after playing with


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

her Kakashi doll made with


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 8, 2006)

do-do and pee until they


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

got tired and died. Then


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 8, 2006)

Orochimaru used his Immortality Skill


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

to break Kakashi's crazy looking


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

new car into pieces, then


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 8, 2006)

kakashi got some car insurance


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

which was lucky, so he


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

got drunk and attacked something


----------



## Ram (Aug 8, 2006)

with a naruto rendan then


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 8, 2006)

chidorid several small sickly animals


----------



## dilbot (Aug 8, 2006)

a lot is 2 separate words....


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

which made many people angry


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 8, 2006)

because they were in PETA


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

yet it still did not


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 8, 2006)

stop kakashi from becoming hokage


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

at the age of thirty


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 8, 2006)

but his illisonary jutsu made


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

everyone think he was twenty


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 8, 2006)

so he had to show


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 8, 2006)

his id when he goes


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

to the DMV to get


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 8, 2006)

a brand new car which


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

the evil people rigged so


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

that it wouldn't explode.


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

but the DMV charged him


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

for the bomb protection package


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

which was a gazzilion dollars


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

so he killed them with


----------



## Moses (Aug 8, 2006)

a truly evil blue pebble.


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

made of chocolate and love


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

but they didnt like it


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 8, 2006)

so he ate it all


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 9, 2006)

and then a monster came


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and Kakashi befriended it and


----------



## Taijutsu Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

told it to bow down


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

before him as it's god


----------



## slugdude (Aug 9, 2006)

But said monster was really


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

all to eager to please


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 9, 2006)

and did as he was


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

damn well told and bowed


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 9, 2006)

down to kakashi, until a


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

few seconds later kakashi told


----------



## Taijutsu Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

lollipop man came and assaulted


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

Taijutsu Phoenix said:
			
		

> lollipop man came and assaulted



 elmo and his gang down


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

but that's not about Naruto.


----------



## hao_asakura (Aug 9, 2006)

thats about orochimaru and the


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

gangster at his crib with


----------



## slugdude (Aug 9, 2006)

Kabuto as his only ho


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 9, 2006)

yet somehow, he is still


----------



## slugdude (Aug 9, 2006)

A nerd with classes except


----------



## az0r (Aug 9, 2006)

he's gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but....


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

he has the cash to


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)

do that. Now he is


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

on fire because he forgot


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2006)

to drink water and then


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)

he was running to Suna


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

when he burnt to death.


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)

Back in Konoha Konohamaru and


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

the Konohamaru Corps were all


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)

trying to hind Ero Sannin


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

but he found them! And


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)

he tried to kidnap Moegi


----------



## slugdude (Aug 9, 2006)

But Konohamaru sucks, lets talk


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

about Jiraya more, he rules


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2006)

then, Tobi the good boy


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

who is also great fun


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2006)

was eating chocolate with Deidara


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

when Jiraya turned up and


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2006)

stole all their chocolate. Tobi


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

cried and Deidara sulked but


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2006)

Zetsu appeared and then Tobi


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

ate Zetsu. Ah! Poetic justice!


----------



## slugdude (Aug 9, 2006)

And they lived happily awhile.

The End


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

then kakashi wanted to rule


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 9, 2006)

Kakashi-117 said:
			
		

> then kakashi wanted to rule


that Icha-Icha books are


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

the work of the devil


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and required reading at the


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

hidden village in the mist


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 9, 2006)

Then back at Suna, Gaara


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

started reading it too, he


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

farted and stole pot which


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 9, 2006)

was trying to make Temari


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

get involved in a rain


----------



## The Question (Aug 9, 2006)

Pakkun looked at his rescuer


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

with his soft smexy pads


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

then Tsunade sat on him


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

but he used the summoning


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

technique to summon Manda to


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

eat up temari but she


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

used her chakra wind to


----------



## Taijutsu Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

refused to partake in the


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

slice slices in boss manda


----------



## Shogun (Aug 9, 2006)

buttsecks which was happenening in


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and escape, then Kankuro ate


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

all the heads off his


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

puppets and then he felt


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

some free spagetti for life


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

the next week until Gaara


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

showed up in his brand


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

New pimpmobile with his hoes


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and started pimpin Konoha village


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

but Orochimaru showed up so


----------



## El Torero (Aug 9, 2006)

with oranges and lemons when


----------



## Shogun (Aug 9, 2006)

kage bunshin no jutsu! but


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

they all kissed each other


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

then they all threw up


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 9, 2006)

the point they saw Gaara


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

So they went to the


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and he used desert tomb


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

To dance all night long


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and went to the movies


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 9, 2006)

and went to Las Vegas


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

to gamble their life savings


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

AND went to the market


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

but they ended up in


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

The Vegetable Country, adjacent to


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

the village hidden in teh


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

land of crappy filler eps


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

with free tequila bar and


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

then jiraya showed up wiht


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 9, 2006)

Tsunade to drink sake all


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

night long, all night, all


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 9, 2006)

week, all month, all year


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

but she ran out of


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

until they got nasty hangovers


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and slept for six weeks


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

but naruto only slept for


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

a day, then he spent


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

a week for the Rasengan


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

then another four raping them.


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

because he is a pervert


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and a rapist of course


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

; he could be a pedifeliact


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

but then orocimaru attacked konoha


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

he's really just Narutarded though.


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

teh third hokage was able


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

to saute him with chopped


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

legs and arms of chickens


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and tonton for more flavour


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

but then neji used his


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 9, 2006)

kaiten, blasting the respectable hokage


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

to a billion tiny pieces


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

but Sarutobi was too strong


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and gave up to neji


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

naming him the next hokage


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

his favourite hat and cloak


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

was handed over to neji


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

but Neji was really Jiraya.


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

because of the transformation jutsu


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

so now Jiraya was Hokage


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and passed a law that


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

Women could not wear clothes


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and there would be unisexhotsprings


----------



## iloveramen123 (Aug 9, 2006)

because he is a pervert


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and free smex for Hokages


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

jiraya could now gather "information"


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

so he just raped hinata


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and was considered a pedifiliact


----------



## iloveramen123 (Aug 9, 2006)

cuz hes really very retarded


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

jiraya once fought a penguin


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and won by raping it


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and using the rasengan to


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

make ramen really really fast.


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and fed it to naruto


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

who loves ramen made with


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

beef, eggs, peppers. then he


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

adds frog guts for flavour


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

neji was trapped in castle


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

for no reason so then


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

naruto, shikamaru, kiba, and shino


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

turned up and naruto used


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

the rasengan to break open


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

the castle by throwing it


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

right through, but then Orochimaru


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

ate it and exploded in


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

an explosen. shikamaru trapped him


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

in a pot to cook for


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

neji, who was starving, then


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

ate him with rasengan-ramen


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

kiba rode akamaru to the


----------



## HinataSakura (Aug 9, 2006)

building where Tsunade worked at


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and asked for new jutsu


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

but he got a punch


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

in the face so he


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

ran off crying to his


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

pack of wild dogs.  they


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

ate him alive then went


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

to Orochimaru's hidden layer and


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

took a shit on the


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

Sound 4 before they were


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

killed by _genins_ and embarassed


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

even though they are genins


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

they were better than them


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

Naruto, shikamaru, neji, shino, kiba


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

kicked their asses with ease.


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

the team made its way


----------



## Naruto674 (Aug 9, 2006)

but then they lost their


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

heads and orochimaru ate them


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

earth scroll in a ditch


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

99wattr89 said:
			
		

> heads and orochimaru ate them



because Orochimaru was hungry when


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

kiba attacked him wiht a


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

knife and ate neji and


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

Kiba was still hungry so


----------



## Shogun (Aug 9, 2006)

sugar daddy came along to


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

they got a turkey sandwich


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and a cheeseburger wih fries


----------



## Radharn (Aug 9, 2006)

but suddenly they dropped it


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

and orochimaru had to clean


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

and it exploded killing them


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

but orochimaru used imortality jutsu


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

and survived the explosion but


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

to survive the blast so


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

or did he.  the team


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

were too stupid to tell


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

that this was a trap


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

so they left to konoha


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

on one leg since the


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

great war that raged accross


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

the world was entirely fictitious.


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

but naruto and his team


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 9, 2006)

were too stupid to know



--Edit--

Why can't I post in this thread anymore?!


----------



## Kakashi-117 (Aug 9, 2006)

that they were going in


----------



## Caile (Aug 9, 2006)

to the mist village during


----------

